# سؤال عن رواتب المهندسين في مصر وسوريا والعراق والأردن وبلاد المغرب العربي؟



## العبد الفقير (2 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله رب العالمين...

فمثلاً مهندس جديد ومهندس له خمس سنين ومهندس له عشر سنين؟ كم يكون راتبه في هذه الدول الحبيبة إلى قلوبنا؟وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

العبد الفقير إلى رحمة الله الواسعة


----------



## من العراق (3 يوليو 2006)

في العراق راتب المهندس المتخرج حديثا ما يعادل (106 ) دولار شهريا,هذا في دوائر الدولة.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 يوليو 2006)

في مصر العمل الحطومي يتراوح من 100 دولار الى 150 دولار 
و القطاع الخاص من 200 الى 400 دولار
و يختلف ذلك حسب قدرات المهندس و مدى تميز جهة العمل و قيمة المشروع فقد يصل مرتب المهندس ذو الخبرة الكبيرة الى 800 أو 1000 دولار في المتوسط في الشركات و المكاتب المحترمة


----------



## اسامة معان (3 يوليو 2006)

في الاردن راتب المهندس حديث التخرج في الحكومة حوالي 280 دينار اي ما يعادل 350 دولار، وطبعا يزداد كل سنة
اما في القطاع الخاص فيختلف فهو يبدا بـ 250 دينار وينتهي عند 1200 دينار للمهندس ذو الخبرة 15 سنة

اما في السعودية حيث اعمل
في القطاع الخاص استشاري يتراوح ما بين (5000 - 13000) ريال سعودي للمهندس الاستشاري
في القطاع الخاص مقاولات ( 5000 - 15000) ريال سعودي
وشكرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (3 يوليو 2006)

شكراً اخواني لهذه المعلومات القيمة ونتم أن نشاهد المزيد والمزيد من الردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## kamel matrixx (4 يوليو 2006)

***************

أخى العزيز
تحلى بالأدب فى الحديث
رجاء عدم تكرار ذلك
المشـــــ عمروعلى3 ــــــرف


----------



## م هبه (4 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبه للرد فى مصر لا توجد شركه تدفع بالدولار


----------



## bilal_izaddin (4 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبه للعراق القطاع الخاص يتراوح رواتب المهندسين من 500$ الى 1500$ بحسب الموقع و خصوصا في المناطق الشماليه و معتمدا على نوعيه العمل


----------



## fadiaa82 (5 يوليو 2006)

في سوريا الرواتب جيدة تتراوح بين 10000و 20000 ليرة سورية


----------



## Eng aimen (5 يوليو 2006)

في ليبيا راتب المهندس حديث التخرج في الحكومة حوالي 300 دينار اي ما يعادل 240 دولار، وطبعا يزداد كل سنة
اما في القطاع الخاص فيختلف فهو يبدا بـ 450 دينار وينتهي عند 2000 دينار للمهندس ذو الخبرة 15 سنة فما فوق

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للاخ كامل ماتركس بلاش الاسلوب ده فى المنتدى يبدوا انك حديثا به ولا تحسن الكلام به

فالاخوه قاربوا الصواب فى عرضهم للاجابات 

و بالنسبه للاخت الكريمه هبه فعلا معظم الشركات فى مصر تحاسب بالجنيه المصرى وهذا طبيعى لانه العمله الوطنيه ولكن الاخوه ذكروا ما يعادل بالدولار لانهم لو زكروا بالجنيه المصرى لن يعرفوا القيمه لان بعض الناس لا يعرفون سعر الصرف للجنيه المصرى


----------



## المساح (7 يوليو 2006)

في السودان راتب المهندس الخريج 200 $ - 300 $
اما الاستشاري فراتبه يتراوح بين 700 $ - 3000 $ حسب سنين الخبرة


----------



## fadiaa82 (12 يوليو 2006)

فقط اتمنى على المشرفين حذف اي تعليق يخرج عن اداب الكلام لاننا في منتدى محترم يسعى الى الحوار البناء والنقاش الهادف الذي يرقى بالمواطن بشكل عام والمهندس بشكل خاص
المهندس باسل


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (12 يوليو 2006)

لا أوافق الزميل اسامة معان الرأي فقد كنت في الأردن طوال شهر أذار 2006 ولم أترك اعلانا الا وبعثت له سيرتي الذاتية وذهبت للعديد من المقابلات ولم يعرض علي راتب أكثر من 800 دينار رغم أنني خريج الجامعة ألأردنية 1990 وخبرتي 15 سنة في التصميم والتنفيذ والأشراف والكلام طبعا عن القطاع الخاص


----------



## waleed12 (12 يوليو 2006)

salam alikoum f'iljazayer ..hiya takribane nafss rawatib masr


----------



## عبدالحميد التكريتي (12 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة للعراق فان المهندسين في اغلب مناطق العراق يعملون في شركات تابعة للدولة وهي شركات انتاجية بطبيعتها مثل شركات النفط والبترول وشركات الكهرباء وغيرها التي تتوزع في انحاء العراق وهذه الشركات تدفع رواتب قيمة للمهندسين لكونها شركات انتاجية


----------



## en/ekramy nada (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام على كل المهندسين العرب
بالنسبة للمرتب فى اى مكان فى العالم يدده المهندس من خلال قدراتة ومد الاستفادة من المعلومات الموجوده فى حصيلتة


----------



## en/ekramy nada (12 يوليو 2006)

اعرف نفسى م/اكرامى ندا (المقاولون العرن)


----------



## روزانا (14 يوليو 2006)

اللي أعرفه عن المرتبات في مصر إن المشروع تصميم إنشائي فقط مع الرسم على الAutoCAD بتكلف من 600 إلى 800 جنيه مصري إي ما يعادل 105إلى 140 دولار وقد يستغرق ثلاثة أسابيع هذا ما تعملت به عند التصميم بالمشروع وليس بالشهر حيث أنني حديثة التخرج وعلى فكرة من لديه عمل فليدلني


----------



## عباس الشمري (15 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز
في العراق الراتب يعادل 110 دولار للمعين حديثا 
اما اذا كنت تحمل شهادة عليا ماجستير او دكتوراة وتعمل في التعليم العالي فان الراتب يبداء 320 دولار وصولا الى1100 دولار اذا كانت لديك خدمة تقرب العشرين سنة او اكثر
لكن لاتتفاءل كثيرا فالاوضاع الامنية دعت 75% من اصحاب الكفاءات الى الهجرة خوفا من الاغتيالات


----------



## khad4 (15 يوليو 2006)

المرتب عامة فى اى جهة يتوقف على طبيعة الجهة ومخاطر العمل وسنوات الخبرة والفرص المتاحة او التخصص وعدد المهندسيين المتقدميين حيث تؤثر البطالة فى تحديد قيمة الراتب


----------



## mokh (15 يوليو 2006)

م هبه قال:


> بالنسبه للرد فى مصر لا توجد شركه تدفع بالدولار


فعلا مفيش شركه فى مصر يتدى بالدولار وحتى لو فيه مش ها يبقى سهل انك تشتغل فيها


----------



## ابن البلد (15 يوليو 2006)

الله خير مما يجمعون , ولا مرة كان المعاش يساوي المجهود , أعني خصوصا المشرفين في الورشات


----------



## المهندس 518 (16 يوليو 2006)

أخوكم م ن الجزائر رواتب المحظوظين في الشركات الحكومية يتراوح ما بين 200 إلى 400 دولار أما في القطاع الخاص فربما يفوقه إلى اللضعفين أو النصف على حسب الشركة أما في الصحراء الجزائرية فقد يصل إلى 2000 دولار


----------



## محمد الامير (17 يوليو 2006)

اريد العمل في الجزائر 
مهندس حديث التخرج وحاصل علي تقدير عام جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف باذن الله
من يستطيع المساعدة يبلغ


----------



## نيمو (18 يوليو 2006)

انا اللي اعرفه ان في مصر بيدوهو بدل المرتب ...........بيض............
وانا ناوي افتح مفرخه.. بعد ما اخلص هندسه..


----------



## solom202003 (23 يوليو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه الفلوس ده كلها 600 دولار و700 ده الواحد كده عايش فى ميه البطيخ


----------



## TBH2022 (23 يوليو 2006)

في الوقع أخي العزيز 
في سوريا
أولا لا يوجد دفع في الدولار
ثانيا 
عند الدولة الراتب بين 100$ و كل سنة تأتي ترقية تقريبا و يصل مجمل الراتب مع كل شيء إلى 
$ 350
في القطاع الخاص تبدأمن 200$ إلى 1000$ طبعا تبعا للشركات و أنت و حظك و حسب إختصاصك


----------



## احمد الزبيدي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

لدي خدمة في مجال عملي 11 سنة وراتبي الحكومي 200$


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أفضل أن لا أعمل في الهندسة أبدا على أن أعمل براتب لا يستحق فقط للمقارنة في بعض الدول العربية مستعد أن يدفع لمن له عيون زرقاء وشعر أشقر ما لا يقل عن 5000$ شهريا أما ذوي العيون السوداء أو العسلية والشعر الأسود ولسانهم الضاد فلا يستحقون أكثر من 2500$ مهما كانت شهاداتهم وخبراتهم لذلك أفكر في لبس عدسات لاصقة ملونة وصبغ شعري لكن المشكلة في صعوبة تغيير الأسم وجواز السفر !!!!!!!!


----------



## solom202003 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جماعه ايه الارقام الخياليه اللى بتتكلموا فيها ده

انا بقبض حوالى 200 دولار بس


----------



## سرمد نديم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

في العراق راتب المهندس المدني 100$اذا في دوائر الدولة وفي الشركات 500ال600$ كحد اقصى للبكلوريوس


----------



## م هبه (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ياجماعه انا بسالكم على الرواتب على شان تشجعونى انا حصلتلى حالة احباط على بداية العام الدراسى الجديد على العموم شكرا على ردكم


----------



## bilal_izaddin (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي سرمد انا من العراق ايضا و اقبض 2500 دولار شهريا و اعمل في شمال القطر ولكنني اعمل كمصمم و منفذ في نفس الوقت و قبلها كنت اعمل بنسبه 4% من ربح المشروع اضافه للراتب 1800 دولار شهريا؟فالعراق يوما بعد يوم تزداد الكلف فيها و معها تزداد رواتب الشركات الغير الحكوميه 

وشكرا


----------



## memospeedo (15 سبتمبر 2006)

للاسف الارقام اللي قريتها عن المرتبات عندنا في مصر مرتبات خياليه ومفيش حد بياخد بكده


----------



## hamaj_1967 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*حمزة*

انا اوافق المعاني على كلامه فانا اعمل في شركة درة القاسم للتعهدات و هي من كبرى الشركات في الاردن ويوجد مهندسين لديهم خبرة عشرة سنوات و رواتبهم 1700 دينار


----------



## solom202003 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انا على الارقام اللى انا شايفها هنا يبقا مرتب اصغر مهندس فى اى دوله اكبر من مرتب اكبر مهندس فى مصر


----------



## محمدهيت (16 سبتمبر 2006)

انا لدي مدة خبرة 8 سنوات وبدرجة مهندس اقدم وراتبي في العراق 200دولار فقط.


----------



## AMSE (16 سبتمبر 2006)

احب اوضح ان موضوع المرتب بتحدد مابين الكفاءه والخبره ومش شرط يتقيد بارقام 
انا اعرف ناس بجدها عملت كتير فعلا وناس مستنيه تسمع كلام من اى حد
شكرا للافاده
احمد


----------



## احمد حمدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

في كل دوله عربيه على سبيل التحديد تمتلك نسبة من الغلاء يختلف عن دولة اخرى فالمعاش يكون على قدر مايوفر للفرد حياة كريمة مع تحويش مبلغ للمستقبل فبعض البلدان تكون رخيصه كمصروسوريا مثلا" مقارنتا" مع بلدان عربيه اخرى كالاردن والكويت والامارات . وبعض الدول تكون معتدلة الغلاء كالعراق . فالقصد اعني ان 200 دولار في مصر كمعيشة تعادل 1000دولار في الاردن . هذا حسب علمي لاني زرت الاردن وسوريا والكويت وانا من العراق . وشكرا"


----------



## العبد الفقير (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً أخواني على هذه الردود الطيبة والمتابعة المستمرة، وتمامًا أوافق الأخ احمد حمدان على ما قاله فقد يكون راتب البواب في اليابان 10000 دولار أمريكي، ولكن مثلاً سعر الخبز 1000 دولار، فالنسبة نسبة وتناسب...


----------



## gearbox (16 سبتمبر 2006)

في مصر ناك تراوح كبير في الاجور
فمثلا ممكن 300 جنيه مايعدل 50$
و ممكن يصل الي 2000$ في شركات بترول البحر الاحمر


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس احمد حمدان رد جميل ......
مشكور عليه.


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (1 أكتوبر 2006)

كلامك يا سيف الدين مرزوق عن المرتبات لا مؤاخذة غلط x غلط ممكن يكون صح لو تقصد دولار بدل جنيه لكن فى مصر مهندس ياخذ 100 دولار فى الحكومة ولا 150 يعنى 900 جنيه ده ممكن لما ييجي يطلع معاش ومش كل المصالح والشركات تدفع 200 : 400 دولار ماتتزعلش منى كلامك مستفز حاسس ان واحد من الحكومة ولا الحزب الوطنى بيتكلم


----------



## super_engineer (1 أكتوبر 2006)

In Lebanon for the fresh engineer the salary is about 900 US dollar and for 5 years experience 1400 US Dollars and for 15 years experience about 2500 US dollar


----------



## المجاز (1 أكتوبر 2006)

في فلسطين الحد الادنى للرواتب هو 280 دينارا اي حوالي 350 دولار لحديثي التخرج وقد يصل الى الفي دولار للمهندس ذو خبرة عاليه


----------



## majed2000sd (3 أكتوبر 2006)

فى السودان اخى الكريم الرواتب للخريجين تتراوح مابين 200$ الى 400 $ وانا اعتقد انه بالنسبه لبعض الدول انه راتب مجزى اما ذوى الخبره فرواتبهم مابين 500$ الى 4000$ حسب نوع العمل والشركه طبعا هذا فى القطاع العام اما الحكومى لا يتعدى 800$ 
انا متخرج من حوالى 3 سنوات وراتبى 800 $ واعمل فى شركه خاصه


----------



## فايز محمد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اوافق المهندس مصطفى فيما قاله


----------



## محمد السايح قـوال (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أظن أنه قبل أن نتكلم عن الراتب، نتكام عن الكفاءة العلمية.


----------



## eng-white flower (1 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اعمل مع الدولة منذ عام 2001 في سوريا
راتبي لم يتجاوز 9200 ليرة اي اقل من 200 دولار
بالنسبة للقطاع الخاص
عملت بدوام جزئي 5 ساعات يوميا و كان راتبي 11000 شهريا اي 200دولار
و مهندس دوام كامل يبدا من 300 دولار و ينتهي بحوالي 1000 دولار
و لكن العمل مع القطاع الخاص يعني ان كل وقت بالعمل من الصباح و حتى المساء وقد تضطر الى الوقوف على رأس العمالة في حالات صب الاسقف و لو استمر ذلك ليومين متواصلين
يعني صحيح بيعطو بس كمان بياخدو كتير
شكرا لكم للموضوع


----------



## yosy2008 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات جميلة و مفيدة


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ اسامه معان انا في السعودية منذ سنتين ولا اخذ هذا الراتب بل لا ازيد عن ثلثي ما ذكرت ياريت لو تقدر تفيدني يكون جزال اللله خيرا
اسال الله ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا


----------



## amr_zahrawan (2 يناير 2007)

انا احب اعرف الناس ان مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج فى الولايات المتحدة 50$ فى الساعه و ذو الخبرة يصل الى 100 $ فى الساعة


----------



## كانو الرياض (2 يناير 2007)

يا مهندس عمر
هل تعتقد لو سافرنا حالا" الى امريكا هل سنأخذ مثل هذه المبالغ
وهل وجود الغرين كارد يساعد؟؟؟؟
كل عام وانتم بخير
تحياتي


----------



## aalmasri (2 يناير 2007)

الراتب في امريكا لحديث التخرج يتراوح ما بين 45000$-55000$ في السنة أي 3750$-4583$ في الشهر, ثم يصعد حتى يصل الى ثلاثة او اربعة اضعاف هذا الرقم بعد 10 الى 15 سنة من الخبرة
وعلى فكرة, يصعب جدا على من ليس عنده شهادة أمريكية العمل في مجال الهندسة في امريكا


----------



## garary (3 يناير 2007)

فى ليبيا راتب المهندس حديث التخرج لايزيد عن 200 دينار فى الشهر اى مايعادل 135 دولار ثم يزداد سنويا ماقيمتة 85 دينار


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله على كل شيئ اريد ان اقول فقط ان راتب المهندس المبتدئ في المانيا يبدأ ب حوالي 4000دولار


----------



## فادي الموسى (5 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم راتب المهندس السوري حديث التخرج في الدولة 7970 ليرة سورية دون الاضافات والضرائب ومع الاضافات وحسم الضرائب 9061 ليرة سورية أي 175 دولار ( الحمد لله على الصحة) والقناعة كنز لا يفنى


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (18 فبراير 2007)

المهندس حديث التخرج في لندن 5000جنيه استرليني


----------



## باقر (7 مارس 2007)

قبل سقوط بغداد كان راتبي يعادل 6 دولار في الشهر...وبعد السقوط اصبح يعادل 108 دولار


----------



## nakashabandi (7 مارس 2007)

اذا كان الراتب 4000 دولار في بعض الدول والمستوى المعيشى مرتفع تصبح + -


----------



## رولا حمص (8 مارس 2007)

والله العظيم انا مهندسة متخرجة من جديد وتخيل انو راتبي في الحكومة 8500 ليرة سورية يعني الواحد يقعد بالبيت يمكن احسن وشغل خاص ما فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي:87:


----------



## رولا حمص (8 مارس 2007)

ما في رواتب في سوريا الا 8500 تخيلوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (8 مارس 2007)

لا تقارنوا بين الرواتب في العالم العربي وأمريكا وألمانيا فتلك دول تقدر الأنسان الذي أفنى عمره ليتعلم ويصبح مهندسا أو طبيبا بينما في دول العالم الثالث البقية لديكم


----------



## رولا حمص (9 مارس 2007)

المهندسة فادية 82 ممكن اعرف انت وين بتشتغلي حتى الحقك مكان شغلك واشتغل معاكي وآخد 20000:15:


----------



## معاذ الأثري (10 مارس 2007)

في المغرب
المهندس المدني حديث التخرج قد يصل راتبه الى
700$ مع القطاع العام
و 900$ إلى 1500$ في القطاع العام

أما دوو الخبرة فتصل رواتبهم إلى 3000$ في القطاع العام ويمكن أن يتجاوز ذلك


----------



## مهند1967 (28 مارس 2007)

*كله حظ وحظوظ*

أخواني المسألة كلها حظ وفرص عندنا في الدول العربية غير بعض دول الخليج أي حسب المشروع والممول فالأرقام العالية التي ذكرها الأخوة استثنائية وربما لفترة محدودة و لظروف معينة وأكيد لو فقدت الفرصة سيرجع الأخوان الى الأرقام المتداولة والتي يعرفها الجميع ولا تختلف كثيرا في البلدان العربية المنتجة للعمالة هذه الأختلافات البسيطة بسبب فرق المستوى المعيشي اي كم سيبقى في نهاية الشهر وليس كم أخذت!!!!
على سبيل المثال و في بلد واحد هو العراق قبل الحرب 2003 كان يمكن ان تعيش العائلة بشكل متوسط ب 100$ أما الآن فلتحقيق نفس مستوى المعيشة السابق يلزم 800-1000$
وكذالك سعر البيت الذي كان 10000$ اصبح 100000$
فكيف اذا قارنا بلدان تعيش ظروف مختلفة.


----------



## M777 (28 مارس 2007)

المهندس حديث التخرج فى مصر يبدأ من 350 جنية مصرى


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح 80 (31 مارس 2007)

فى مصر اكبر راتب فى الحكومة بالنسبة لخبرة 5 سنوات حوالى 500 دولار اما كبار المهندسين فقد تصل رواتبهم الى 10000 دولار فى شركات المقاولات التابعة للحكومة


----------



## سرمد نديم (9 أبريل 2007)

راتب المهندس في بغدااااااااااااااااد هوووو 100 دولالالالالالالالالار فقط طبعاا اذا كان في شغل


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

المهدس لخايب هوة اللي يستني تتحددله شهريه اما الشاطر هوة اللي بيحدد


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (9 أبريل 2007)

مهند1967 قال:


> أخواني المسألة كلها حظ وفرص عندنا في الدول العربية غير بعض دول الخليج أي حسب المشروع والممول فالأرقام العالية التي ذكرها الأخوة استثنائية وربما لفترة محدودة و لظروف معينة وأكيد لو فقدت الفرصة سيرجع الأخوان الى الأرقام المتداولة والتي يعرفها الجميع ولا تختلف كثيرا في البلدان العربية المنتجة للعمالة هذه الأختلافات البسيطة بسبب فرق المستوى المعيشي اي كم سيبقى في نهاية الشهر وليس كم أخذت!!!!
> على سبيل المثال و في بلد واحد هو العراق قبل الحرب 2003 كان يمكن ان تعيش العائلة بشكل متوسط ب 100$ أما الآن فلتحقيق نفس مستوى المعيشة السابق يلزم 800-1000$
> وكذالك سعر البيت الذي كان 10000$ اصبح 100000$
> فكيف اذا قارنا بلدان تعيش ظروف مختلفة.


 
اشكرك اخي الكريم
كلامك 100% صح


----------



## ناجي وبس (9 أبريل 2007)

بالنسبة للرواتب في مصر فهي في ارتفاع مطرد نظرا لحاجة سوق العمل للمهندس وخاصة المدني فمثلا يترواح المرتب شهريا ما بين 150 دولار و 200 دولار للمهندس الحديث حتى 3 سنوات خبرة وفيما بعد ذلك فالمرتب يزداد حسب الخبرة وحسب المشروع فقد يصل الراتب الشهري الى 4000 دولار


----------



## اياد الناصري (9 أبريل 2007)

*من العراق*

بالنسبة للعمل الحكومي يكون الراتب بين 120 $ الى 600 $ حسب الخدمة اما القطاع الخاص فيتراوح بين 400 $ و 800 $ و توجد طبعا حلات خاصة .


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (9 أبريل 2007)

اخي ناجي,,,4000 دولار يعني حوالي 20000 جنية اكيد قصدك 4000 جنية في الشهر


----------



## تامر محمد محمد الس (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## palestinianCE (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم..
بالتسبة للرواتب في فلسطين فأنا مهندس مدني تخرجت سنة 2003 شهر فبراير 
السنة مكان العمل الراتب
2003 شركة مقاولات 300$
2004 شركة مقاولات 400$
2005 شركة مقاولات 600$
2006 مهندس مشرف 800$
الأن مهندس مشرف 900$
و هذا تقريبا يعتبر مؤشر للرواتب عتدنا بفلسطين- قطاع غزة لمهندس مدني مستواه جيد فما فوق.


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (16 أبريل 2007)

في مصر اول راتب حوالي 100 دولار يعني اخر اليوم يعد جنب جامع يكملهم


----------



## اكرم تويج (18 أبريل 2007)

المهندس المبتدا في دوائر الدوله فقط 100$ بينما يصل الراتب للمارسين في الشركات الاهليه الى 1500$ اما العمل في الشركات الاجنبيه داخل العراق يصل الى 3000$


----------



## مهندس عراقي جديد (18 أبريل 2007)

محمد أبو عمر قال:


> لا أوافق الزميل اسامة معان الرأي فقد كنت في الأردن طوال شهر أذار 2006 ولم أترك اعلانا الا وبعثت له سيرتي الذاتية وذهبت للعديد من المقابلات ولم يعرض علي راتب أكثر من 800 دينار رغم أنني خريج الجامعة ألأردنية 1990 وخبرتي 15 سنة في التصميم والتنفيذ والأشراف والكلام طبعا عن القطاع الخاص


 
اخي الكريم 
عليك التسجيل في النقابة الاردنية وستنهال عليك فرص العمل مثل مطر عمان الحبيبة:31:


----------



## اكرم تويج (19 أبريل 2007)

والله ان عمل المهندس الحقيقي لايقدر بثمن فانا افضل العمل ببلدي وبراتب 100$ على ان اعمل بالخارج حتى ولو باضعاف الراتب


----------



## eng_houssam (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام 
لقد قرأت جميع مشاركاتكم ولكن لي رأي خاص أرجو منكم قبوله برحابة صدر  
الموضوع حول الرواتب ليس بالموضوع ذو الاهمية الكبيرة لأنه وبالبداية الرازق هو الله تعالى والله تعالى يرزق العبد على مقدار العمل والرزق شيء مقدر ومقسوم لكل منا والله لو ان الواحد منا جرى بكل ما فيه فإنه لن ينال غلا رزقه ....
وثانيا اعرف الكثير من المهندسين في نفس مدينتي ولكن لكل منهم راتب مختلف كل الاختلاف عن الاخر حيث اننا لا يمكن ان نحتم ان الرواتب في هذا البلد هي ضمن حدود معينة .
ما ارجوه عدم المتابعة في هذا الموضوع لانو الهندسة ليست لجمع المال فقط والرزق على الله وان نتابع في مواضيع بمنتدانا الغالي هذا اكثر نفعا لنا ..... في مجالاتنا ....


----------



## جبل الهندسة (19 أبريل 2007)

في سوريا
القطاع العام , موظف حكومي يتراوح ما بين 10000 و 25000 و ذلك حسب القدم يعني من 200 دولار حتى 500 دولار وممكن ان ياخذ المهندس كل شهر تعويضات اخرى مثل طبيعة العمل و الاختصاص ممكن انا تصل لحجم الراتب نفسه وذلك حسب طبيعة العمل طبعا ومدة العمل يوميا هي سبع ساعات و يومين عطلة في الاسبوع.
اما في القطاع الخاص فيبدأ ب 500 دولار ويمكن ان يصل حتى 4000 دولار حسب الخبرة و طبيعة العمل و صعوبته


----------



## عدي العتابي (20 أبريل 2007)

*رواتب المهندسين*

:30:


العبد الفقير قال:


> شكراً اخواني لهذه المعلومات القيمة ونتم أن نشاهد المزيد والمزيد من الردود وبارك الله فيكم


اخي العزيز رواتب المهندسين في العراق لاتقل عن 200$ ولاتزيد عن 1000$ حيث بعض المهندسين في القطاع النفطي راتبه يصل 1000$ وحسب الخدمة


----------



## عمادحمدى (24 أبريل 2007)

الاتب فى الدول العربيه يتراوح ما بين 100 الى 200 دولار
اما فى دول الفرنجه بيكون حوالى 50000الى 100000 زورار


----------



## قطر الندى (24 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخوة الزملاء الراتب الحكومي للمتخرج حديثا بالعراق 180 $ دولار تقريبا والشركات الاهلية 600$ دولار الى 2000 $ دولار مع توفير الامن والسكن والطعام والاتصال ومكافئات عند انتهاء المشروع في داخل الموقع


----------



## ebarati (7 مايو 2007)

في اليمن المرتب الخكومي ما بعادل 200$ والعمل الخاص مايعادل 500 الى 1000 $


----------



## دائم أحد (8 أغسطس 2007)

أنا متخرج جديد وما لقيان شغل بنوب لابسورية ولا بالخليج


----------



## hamedthelord (8 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amr_said53 (8 أغسطس 2007)

كم راتب المهندس في قطر وما هو مستوي المعيشة بها ؟


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (8 أغسطس 2007)

انا من رايي ان المهندس هو الي بيحدد راتبه0 يعني عمر ما في شركه قطاع خاص هتعطي مهندس شاطر زي خايب0 والمهم العمل وعلي الله الرزق


----------



## معن الفريد (9 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة لراتب المهندس في سوريا يتراوح بين 160 دولار-500 دولار 
أما في القطاع الخاص يتراوح بين 700 دولار - 3000 دولار


----------



## firasna (9 أغسطس 2007)

في العراق رواتب الدزلة تتراوح بين 120 دولارا" للمهندس المتخرج حديثا وبين 300 دولار لمن له خبرة عشرة سنوات على الاقل أما في الشركات الاهلية فيتراوح الراتب الشهري بين 800 دولار الى 2000 دولار حسب الخبرة والمؤهلات وما الى ذلكز


----------



## عاصم 11 (10 أغسطس 2007)

يا سيدي
في فلسطين حظوظ
لو كان الامر كما كان مع المهندس الفلسطيني الذي يزيد راتبه كل سنة 100 دولار لكان الحال مشجع في فلسطين
لكان الامر مخالف
ويبدو انه المهندس يحالفه الحظ ويشتغل في بلد مثل رام الله 
لكن الحقيقة ان المهندس الجديد لايزيد راتبه عن 250 دينار اي 300 دولار
ويستمر على 350 دينار في اربع الى خمس سنوات خبرة اي ما يعادل 480 دينار تقريبا
هذا طبعا بتقطع يشتغل في فترة ثم يقعد في بيته فترة اخرى دون ثبات
اما مهندس الحكومة فيبدأ ب700 دولار تقريبا
فالقطاع الخاص في فلسطين وضعه سيء للغاية
انا خريج 2004 كل زملائي المهندسين الذين تخرجوا معي والذين بعدي سافروا الى دول الخليج
والجامعات الفلسطينية بدأت تعمل اتفاقيات مع بعض الشركات الخليجية لايجاد فرص عمل للخريجين
اما مثلي الذي لا يريد ان يسافر
فيشتغل مرة ومرة يقعد حتى اصبح وضعي افضل لو التحقت في سلك التربية والتعليم
مدرسا لاحصل على ما قيمته 450 دولار


----------



## Hassan471 (10 أغسطس 2007)

thankyou thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## اسلام عبد القادر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

على فكرة مرتبات المهندسين في مصر مهاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززل
متعيشي مع ارتفاع الأسعار

المهندس حديث تخرج مرتبه في القطاع العام 300 جنيه في الشهر يعني 50 دولار اما في القطاع الخاص بيوصل 500 جنيه.
ده كلام
والله اصحاب الشركات الله يسامحهم بيخدوا من ورا شغلنا ملايين و بيدفعوا لنا ملاليم.


----------



## اسلام عبد القادر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندسين على فكرة هما الذين يقدمون تنازلات بيرخصوا نفسيهم


----------



## elimy2000 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اوافقك يا اسلام على كما قلت


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ياأخى شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن سأعلق على الراتب المصرى لأنى من مصر المهندس المصرى حديث التخرج اساسا لايبحث عن شغل فى الحكومه لأنه للأسف لا يوجد اما فى المكاتب الهندسيه فالراتب بالجنيه المصري يصل الى 300 واحيانا 500 ولا يذيد عن 600 لذو خبره فى نفس الشغل على الأقل سنه اما بالنسبه للقطاع الخاص فطبعا الواسطه تلعب دورا كبيرا فى ذلك والمرتب احيانا يصل الى الألف او يذيد ....:82: :8:


----------



## Hmasri (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اما انا اخي محمد ابو عمر فاوافق الاخ اسامة الراي لاني مهندسة بخبرة 4 سنوات في الاردن و اتقاضى 800 دينار اي ما يعادل 1150$ و هذا لا يعتبر من الرواتب الممتازة حيث ان الشركات الاجنبية تقدم اكثر من ذلك:58:


----------



## العكيد الشامي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

لك المال للورتة و اللحم للدود والرزقة على الله :58:


----------



## Hmasri (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل شيء يا عكيد :57:


----------



## the_King (14 نوفمبر 2007)

في الجزائر فالحال نفسها كما في الدول المجاورة
الراتب للخريجين لا يتجاوز 100 دولار في احسن الحالات
اما العمل في القطاع الحكومي قد أصبح للانسات فقط.
أتمنى أن يستيقظ الوطن العربي من غيبوبته اليوم قبل الغد.


----------



## tamersab (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مهندس فى مصر فى شركة المقاولون العرب
الرواتب فى القطاع الخاص للخبرة مثلى 13-15 سنة حوالى 1000 إلى 1500 دولار و لكن فى شركتى أقل بكثير لأنها شركة قطاع عام


----------



## علي صبيح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اوافق زملائي المهندسين في العراق
راتب المهندي الحكومي من 150$ الى 550$
راتب المهندس في الشركات الاهليه من 400$ الى 1000 $ مع مكافاة نهايه اي المشروع


----------



## zo0om99 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراا جزيلا جدا


----------



## zo0om99 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراا جزيلا جداا


----------



## zo0om99 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراا جزيلا جدااا


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (9 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا راتبي كمهندس مدني موظف في وزارة السياحة بسورية 180 دولار " موظف من سنة ونصف"
وأول السنة طالع بعقد مع شركة قطرية بقيمة 1500 دولار!


----------



## اوس الشهابي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
بالنسبة للعراق فهنالك نوعان للعمل القطاع العام ( قطاع الدولة)
رواتب الموظفين 200 دولار لحديثي التخرج ( في وزارتي الكهرباء والنفط )وتزداد 30 دولار كل سنة 
اما باقي الوزارات فبحدود ال 105 دولار 
ولكن هنالك حوافز واوفر تايم في كل الدوائر ومكاقئات شهرية وارباح سنوية 
اما في القطاع الخاص فتبدا من 400 دولار لحديثي التخرج ولكن هنالك مجال ثالث تكون رواتبة مرتفعة جدا وهو الشكرات الامريكية الموجودة في العراق كشركة بكتل وهليبرتون فيتعدا الراتب ال 1500 دولار لحديثي التخرج 

اما بالنسبة للخبرة ففي دوائر الدولة لا تشكل فارق فهم يعدون سنين الخدمة في الحكومة وليس في الشركات القطاع الخاص 
ولكن في شركات القطاع الخاص فالحال يختلف


----------



## Abdel-Naser (19 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد أبو عمر قال:


> لا أوافق الزميل اسامة معان الرأي فقد كنت في الأردن طوال شهر أذار 2006 ولم أترك اعلانا الا وبعثت له سيرتي الذاتية وذهبت للعديد من المقابلات ولم يعرض علي راتب أكثر من 800 دينار رغم أنني خريج الجامعة ألأردنية 1990 وخبرتي 15 سنة في التصميم والتنفيذ والأشراف والكلام طبعا عن القطاع الخاص



السلام عليكم
اخي انا اتوقع انك لم تجد الاعلان المطلوب لانه في الاردن وبالمواصفات الموجودة عندك يبحثون عنهم كبرى الشركات وبرواتي لا تقل عن 2000 دينار اردني وعندنا في العقبة اعرف مهندسين اردنيين يعملون في المشاريع الضخمة التي تشيد برواتب خيالية وللعلم لون عيونهم مش ازرق وشعرهم اسود ويمكنك التواصل مع هذه الشركات لانهم بحاجة لمهندسين بخبرتك.


----------



## khalil2006 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رواتب المهندسين في المغرب*

رواتب المهندسين في المغرب تختلف حسب التخصصات 
و القطاعات :
موظفو الدولة الجدد يتقاضون حوالي 700 دولار 
موظفو القطاع الخاص من 800 إلى 1000 دولار شهريا
و اصحاب الخبرة اي 5 سنوات فما فوق يمكن ان يتقاضى ما بين 1200 إلى 2000 دولار و تعد تخصصات الهندسة المدنية و المساحة و الطرق الأكثر طلبا إضافة إلى الهندسة المعمارية و هندسة المناطق الخضراء


----------



## عمرو فهمى (9 يناير 2008)

روزانا قال:


> اللي أعرفه عن المرتبات في مصر إن المشروع تصميم إنشائي فقط مع الرسم على الAutoCAD بتكلف من 600 إلى 800 جنيه مصري إي ما يعادل 105إلى 140 دولار وقد يستغرق ثلاثة أسابيع هذا ما تعملت به عند التصميم بالمشروع وليس بالشهر حيث أنني حديثة التخرج وعلى فكرة من لديه عمل فليدلني


هناك مكتب حمزة و مشاركوه HAMZA ASSOCIATES و أعتقد أنهم فد يحتاجون مهندسين و هناك محرم-باخوم و لكن مرتباتهم ضعيفة (1200 جنيه مثلا بالنسبة لحديثى التخرج ) و تفائلى يا أختاه فهناك عمل فى مصر و لكن يحتاج إلى بحث .


----------



## عمرو فهمى (9 يناير 2008)

اسلام عبد القادر قال:


> على فكرة مرتبات المهندسين في مصر مهاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززل
> متعيشي مع ارتفاع الأسعار
> 
> المهندس حديث تخرج مرتبه في القطاع العام 300 جنيه في الشهر يعني 50 دولار اما في القطاع الخاص بيوصل 500 جنيه.
> ...


يا أخى أنا لا اوافقك فى أن المرتبات فى القطاع الخاص 500 جنيه أنا أعمل بمكتب خاص و أقبض 1200 جنيه و انا حديث التخرج , و كذلك القطاع العام كالمقاولين العرب مثلا تعطى اساسى 300 جنيه فعلا و لكن بعد الحوافز و المكافآت يصل إلى 900 و 1000 جنيه


----------



## amrseliman (11 يناير 2008)

يا إخواني ما نسيناه حين المقارنة هو مقارنة المرتب مع مستوى المعيشة 

فيمكن أن ننخدع بالمرتب العالى لكن سنجد أن مستوى المعيشة مرتفع اذا ما قورن بالراتب 

فمثلا في الامارات المرتبات عالية لكن مستوى المعيشة مكلف للغاية خصوصا أسعار ايجارات الشقق 

فأنا سمعت ان ايجار الشقة ممكن يوصل ل 5000 دينار ناهيك عن مصاريف الكهرب والمعيشة 

لابد ان يكون الموضوع أعم حتى نستطيع المقارنة


----------



## الخطاء (2 مايو 2008)

بالنسبه للرواتب فى مصر اكثر من نصف الشركات الخاصه تدفع للمتخرج حديثا500 جنيه فقط وهذا بالطبع مايكفهوش حتى اكل وشرب ولبس كل شهر ولاكن يوجد بالفعل شركات محترمه الابتداء عندها للمتخرج حديثا 900 جنيه مع الزياده كل فتره زززدا بالنسبه لحديثى التخرج


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 مايو 2008)

نحنا بالجزائر اغلب المهندسين رواتبهم تتراوح بين 250و 416 اورو


----------



## توب كون (3 مايو 2008)

بالنسبه للعراق فان راتب المهندس في دوائر الدوله يتراوح من 200 $ الى800$ حسب القدم والمكان الذي يعمل فيه من حيث المكافات
ويتراوح راتب المهندس في الشركات الاهليه من 600 $ الى 2000 $ حسب الخبره والمهاره علما ان هذه الرواتب محصره لمهندسي المدني والمساحه بصوره خاصه
اما بالنسبه الى باقي الاختصاصات فيتراوح من 400$ الى 1000$ وحسب الخبره والمهاره


----------



## مهندس من غير شهاده (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الرواتب فى الامارات 

اكبر الشركات فى الامارات الى ماسكه مشاريع بالمليارات رواتبهم بتتراوح ما بين 3000 درهم الى 15000 درهم 


ام الشركات الثانيه تقريبا نفس الشى ما عدا المميزات فى الشركات الكبيره الى هو السكن بيكون 5 نجوم ام الشركات الثانيه بيكون السكن نجمتين وتحت 

لماذا الرواتب قليله لانه عدد المهندسين كثور فى دول الخليج 

من الهند والفلبين وبنجلادش و اندنوسيا والنيبال وقيرها من الدول الاسيويه وبيقبلو برواتب قليله جدا يعنى ما بين 2000 درهم اماراتى 


خلى نفسك صاحب شركة مقاولات انته بتفضل ايش ؟ 

كل يوم بفتح الجريده اكثر من 200 اعلان مهندس بيطلب عمل فى الامارات لما العرض يكثر الطلب يقل معناته الرواتب تقل فى نفس الوقت 


على العموم هاذى وجهة نظر واتمنا من الاخوان ان لا يظيعون الفرص الى تجيهم بسبب سماعهم بالرواتب الخياليه 



انا لى علاقات بشركات المقاولات واقدر ان اوفر فرص عمل للمهندسين المدنيين لمن يرق بامكانك مراسلتى على ال***** التالى 

bin.yousef*************

شكرا


----------



## محمد جمعه عبدالنبى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا طالب بالصف الثالث قسم ميكانيكا قوى كيف احصل على راتب محترم عندما احصل على البكالوريوس
وما هى سمعة هندسة المنصورة فى السوق المصرى و العالمى


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بفضل الله اعمل فى المملكة العربية السعوديه وانا مصري الجنسية تختلف الرواتب باختلاف المكتب وعلى حسب المقابلة الشخصية بالنسبة للقطاع الخاص مثلا هناك مكتب هندسي يدفع 5 ألاف ريال سعودى ( على فرض 5 سنين خبرة ) ومع نفس الخبرة وفى مكتب اخر يدفع 8 ألاف ريال وبالنسبة للمقاولات اعرف مهندسين خبرة 3 سنين يأخذو 2500 ريال ( الكلام ده من سنة ونصف) الان اتغير الحال ومهندس اخر نفس الخبرة فى بن لادن مثلا يأخذ 6500 ريال خلاصة الكلام تختلف الرواتب بأختلاف المكاتب وشركات المقاولات وباختلاف خبرات وقدرات المهندس وحسن اختيار المهندس للمكتب الهندسى او شركة المقاولات............ والله اعلم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
الراتب الكلي للمهندس في العراق كتعيين جديد في الوزارات المهمة وفيها خطورة من 900000 -1250000 دينار أي ما يعادل 900 -1050 دولار أمريكي أما الوزارات الأخرى 550000 دينار ، أي ما يعادل تقريبا ً 450 دولار..
أما في القطاع الخاص فراتب المهندس يتراوح من 500 - 2500 دولار امريكي حسب الخبرة والكفاءة ومكان العمل


----------



## م / احمد عصام (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لاحظت من خلال الردود ...

ان الغالبية العظمى ...بما فيهم الطلبة...؟؟؟

همه...الاساسى الفلوس...

و صدقنى شكيت ...ان هؤلاء ...دخلوا هندسة...مش علشان العلم ...لكن علشان الفلوس...

ده ارزاق ...قبل اى حاجة...

الحداد فى مصر اللى بيفك الخط بالعافية...يوميته بتوصل 50 جنيه اى ما يعادل...9 دولار تقريبا 

يعنى فى الشهر بيعمل حوالى 270 دولار

فى مهندسين مرتبه ما بيوصل نص اللى الحداد بياخدوا

نسيب على كده الهندسة ...علشان الفلوس...


----------



## أشرف التلبانى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ، أنوى فتح مكتب هندسي صغير بمصر ، و لى خبرة بالتسعير و كتابة المقايسات و البرامج الزمنية و الرسومات و خلافه ، ما مجالات العمل المتاحة ؟ و كيف يمكن البدء ؟


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ اشرف ممكن تعمل مداخلة جديدة بموضوع جديد لتعم الفائدة
وشكرا


----------



## م وائل حسنى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى جميع المهندسين الجدد والطلبة
اعتقد فى بداية المشوار لا تأخذ عامل الراتب هى الاساس
الاول ثبت الارجل فى عالم الهدسة ثم بعد ذلك انظر الى الراتب
والى المهندسين ذو الخبر اعتقد يرجع ذلك الى الكفاءة والخبرة ومنها يتحدد الراتب
والله الموفق 
اخوكم المهندس وائل


----------



## eng-white flower (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ان كنت ذو خبرة او لا فراتبك ان لم تستطع فتح مكتب او دعنا نقل دخلك محدود
اذا استطعت فتح مكتب فالوضع مختلف
في سوريا كتبت سابقا
اصبحت الرواتب في القطاع العام للمهندس الذي تزيد خبرته عن 5 سنوات لا تقل عن 170 دولار ولا تزيد عن 600
وفي القطاع الخاص افضل بكثير اي حوالي 450- 2000 حسب العمل والكفائة والواسطة 
معظم المهندسين يحسنون دخلهم بالعمل في القطاع العام صباحا (طبعا الدوام مو كل يوم فيك تقول تقريبا يوم ويوم بطرق غير نظامية ) و بعد الظهر و ايام العطل بعمل دوام جزئي في القطاع الخاص اضافة الى الالتزام مع بعض المكاتب بمشاريع مختلفة بقيمة بين 4-10 ليرات على المتر المربع فيصبح الدخل الكلي الوسطي تقريبا 1000 دولار

.............................

القضية ليست فلوس
وقد تدخل فيها الكفائة 
ولكن هناك تفاوت غيريب بالدخل بين سوريا والدول الاخرى ليس فقط للمهندسين بل لكل العمالين في كل المجالات
اضافة الى منظور قد يغيب عن البعض فتخيل لو انني اعمل صباحا ومساءا و ملتزمة مع احد المكاتب لدراسة مشاريع ايام العطل مقابل 1000 دولار لكل هذا العناء....................... فهل هذا الاجر يجزء كل هذه المشقة...
و هل يتبقى للمهندس وقت ليعيش حياتة الاجتماعية والدينية و يهتم بنفسه او يهتم بتطوير علومه ومعارفه؟؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

قد يستحيل المال حتفا لربه
وتأتي على أعقابهن المطامع


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس العراقي في القطاع الخاص يحصل على مليون دينار عراقي اي بما يقارب 800 دولار


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أسأل ماذا كان الغرض من السؤال ؟؟؟
و هل أفادت المشاركات لتحقيق هذا الغرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وإلى أي مدى استفاد المشاركون من الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 أكتوبر 2008)

amr_zahrawan قال:


> انا احب اعرف الناس ان مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج فى الولايات المتحدة 50$ فى الساعه و ذو الخبرة يصل الى 100 $ فى الساعة


مرتفع جدا ...


----------



## طاهر ملحم (9 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس مدني واعمل مهنس صيانة مباني في معمل سمنت سنجار التابع للشركة العامه للسمنت الشمالية التابع لوزارة الصناعة العراقية ولدي خدمة (8)سنوات واتقاضى راتب قدره 774000 دينار عراقي ايما يعدل 645 دولار طبعا الراتب تتغير حسب سنوات الخدمه طبعا ماعدا حوافز الخطورة والانتاج


----------



## طاهر ملحم (9 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندي مدني واعمل معمل لانتاج السمنت وهو معمل سمنت سنجار التابع لوزارة الصناعة العراقية ولدي خدمة (8) سنوات وراتبي 775000 دينار عراقي مايعادل 645 دولار ماعدا مخصصات الخطور والانتاج طبعا الراتب تتغير حسب الخدمة قد تصل الى 1650 دولار


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (9 فبراير 2009)

محمد أبو عمر قال:


> لا أوافق الزميل اسامة معان الرأي فقد كنت في الأردن طوال شهر أذار 2006 ولم أترك اعلانا الا وبعثت له سيرتي الذاتية وذهبت للعديد من المقابلات ولم يعرض علي راتب أكثر من 800 دينار رغم أنني خريج الجامعة ألأردنية 1990 وخبرتي 15 سنة في التصميم والتنفيذ والأشراف والكلام طبعا عن القطاع الخاص


 


اذا خبرتك طرق او جسور انا ادلك على شركات بحاجة لمهندسين ورواتب جيدة:20:


----------



## madadha (9 فبراير 2009)

الرزق على رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (9 فبراير 2009)

كمان اعقل وتوكل


----------



## احمد عراقي (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ..الرواتب في العراق بالنسبة للمهندسين طرا عليها بعض التحسن في السنتين الاخيرتين ...الان راتب المتعين حديثا (تعيين وليس عقد) يتراوح مابين 400 الى 600 دولار ..طبعا مع الحوافز والمخصصات ...هذا في الدولة ..اما العمل مع مقاول او شركة خاصة فلا يقل عن 1000 دولار


----------



## احمد عراقي (10 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ..الرواتب في العراق بالنسبة للمهندسين طرا عليها بعض التحسن في السنتين الاخيرتين ...الان راتب المتعين حديثا (تعيين وليس عقد) يتراوح مابين 400 الى 600 دولار ..طبعا مع الحوافز والمخصصات ...هذا في الدولة ..اما العمل مع مقاول او شركة خاصة فلا يقل عن 1000 دولار*​


----------



## عادل الفيصل (10 فبراير 2009)

للاخوه المعلقين من العراق ماهذا التفاوت الكبير في الارقام نريد ان نعرف ما هو راتب المهندس في قطاع الدولة و القطاع الخاص هل يعقل ان راتب المهندس في العراق 105 دولار اي حوالي 120الف دينار حسب معلوماتي من العراق لا يوجد راتب اقل من 400 دولار و المكافاااااااااااااات تصل بعض الاحيان بين 1000 الى 100الف دولار حسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا المهندس يبني بيت خلال سنه من اين لك هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بدون حسد الف عافية


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (10 فبراير 2009)

دي ارزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## Sifsif (10 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبه لمصر فهى تتراوح بين 1000 الى 1500جنيه مصرى بالنسبه الى حديث التخرج و تصل الى 5000 جنيه مصرى بالنسبه الى خمس سنوات خبره 1دولار = 5,55 جنيه مصرى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (15 فبراير 2009)

في السعودية حديث التخرخ من 5000 ريال
خمس سنوات خبرة من 6000 إلي 7000 ريال
عشرة سنوات خبرة 8000
خمس عشر سنة خبرة 10000
عشرون سنة خبرة من 12000 إلي 15000
خمسة وعشرون سنة خبرة مع منصب قيادى من 18000 إلي 22000
ثمانية وعشرون سنة خبرة مع منصب قيادي رفيع من 25000 إلي 30000
وكل هذة الخبرات المقصود بها خبرات حقيقية وليس سنوات التخرج


----------



## 0yaz9 (16 فبراير 2009)

انا خريج جديد وقد عرضت علي شركة راتب 500 دولار شهريا لكن لم اوافق لان شركة اخرى عرضت علي راتب 600 دولار شهريا . و شكرا 
*للافادة


----------



## علي الجعفري (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
في العراق القطاع الخاص للمهندس متخرج حديثا 500$
اما المهندسين ذو الكفاءة والخبره العاليه يتراوح مابين 1000$_1500$
قطاع الحكومه
مابين 250$ في اول التعين _750$ اخر مايصل اليه


----------



## علي الجعفري (19 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عادل الفيصل 
هذا التراوح في الراتب هو يعود الى اختلاف الرواتب من وزارة لاخرى 
فكل يقول مافي وزارته وانا معك في انه لايوجد راتب مهندس في العراق 100$ بل اكثر بكثير


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 فبراير 2009)

انا بصراحه اعرف ناس متخرجين جديد في مصر وبياخدو 1300 جنيه مصري والراتب بيزيد كل فتره


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (19 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندسة من العراق صار الي سبع سنوات.اعمل في دوائر الدولة .......راتبي ما يعادل 500 دولار شهريا


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (19 فبراير 2009)

*في الاردن حديث التخرج من 400 دولار
خمس سنوات خبرة من 400 دولار إلى 800 دولار
عشرة سنوات خبرة 1000 دولار إلى 1200 دولار
عشرة سنوات فأكثر خبرة 1500 دولار....

*​


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

اخوانى المهندسين المرتب فى مصر لا يقل عن150 دولار


----------



## نبيل أحمد كمال (17 أبريل 2009)

أود العلم بأن ما ذكره الزميل من أن راتب المهندس العراقي الجديد في القطاع الحكومي هو 106 $ فأن هذا غير صحيح , فأنا مهندس في القطاع الحكومي ( وزارة الموارد المائية العراقية ) وراتبي هو 650 $ وخدمتي ستة سنوات ونصف وأن راتب المهندس الجديد عندنا تقريبا" هو 400 $ ( مع المخصصات الهندسية ) هذا اذا كان العمل في مركز الدائرة إما في المواقع الخارجية فأن الراتب يزداد بنسبة 30 % عن المبالغ المذكورة . وان رواتب المهندسين الجدد في وزارات أخرى تعتبر اكثر اهمية كوزارة النفط والكهرباء وغيرها قد تصل الى 650 $ . مع الشكر .


----------



## نبيل أحمد كمال (17 أبريل 2009)

أود العلم بأن ما ذكره الزميل من أن راتب المهندس العراقي الجديد في القطاع الحكومي هو 106 $ فأن هذا غير صحيح , فأنا مهندس في القطاع الحكومي ( وزارة الموارد المائية العراقية ) وراتبي هو 650 $ وخدمتي ستة سنوات ونصف وأن راتب المهندس الجديد عندنا تقريبا" هو 400 $ ( مع المخصصات الهندسية ) هذا اذا كان العمل في مركز الدائرة إما في المواقع الخارجية فأن الراتب يزداد بنسبة 30 % عن المبالغ المذكورة . وان رواتب المهندسين الجدد في وزارات أخرى تعتبر اكثر اهمية كوزارة النفط والكهرباء وغيرها قد تصل الى 650 $ . مع الشكر .


----------



## M i D O (17 أبريل 2009)

tbh2022 قال:


> في الوقع أخي العزيز
> في سوريا
> أولا لا يوجد دفع في الدولار
> ثانيا
> ...


 
صحيح المعاشات سيئة بس لازم نحكي الواقع و الواقع هو : عند الدولة راتب المهندس يبدأ بما يعادل 200 $ أي 10000 ل.س و يزداد سنويا و الشركات الخاصة تعطي 400 $ للخريج الجديد و يزاد مع الخبرة...


----------



## ghreebeldar (17 أبريل 2009)

دفعة 1976 وأعمل فى شركة كبرى فى مصر المقاولون العرب
راتبى يتراح ما بين 1000 ، 1200 دولار + سيارة + سائق


----------



## بودى59 (22 أبريل 2009)

علمت أن رزقى لن يأخذه غيرى فاطمأن قلبى


----------



## سليم اللئيم (2 يوليو 2009)

اخ المجاز الكريم تقديرك لراتب المهندس المدني في فلسطين خاطئ او يمكن هذا الاشي كان زمان لكن اليوم قرار من نقابة المهندسين ان راتب المهندس المدني حديث التخرج (1000-1700 شيقل اي ما يعادل (240- 405 دولار)


----------



## أذكارصباح (2 يوليو 2009)

أنا في الجزائرأعمل في مؤسسة حكومية لمدة 7 سنوات و أصبح راتبي 300 دولار و الحمد لله بعد الزيادة الأخيرة و هناك زيادات أخرى خلال شهر سبتمبر إن شاء الله أما عن المؤسسات الخاصة فقد تصل إلى 1200دولار شهريا.


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اما في ليبيا فتعتبر فترة مزدهرة بالنسبة للمهندسين اللهم لا حسد 
بالنسبة للمهندس اللي خبرته جيدة و مؤهلاته معقولة يتراوح المرتب من 1500 -3500 على حسب بعد العمل اذا كان في الصحراء او المدينة طبعا بعد الخبرة


----------



## hiderrr2 (3 يوليو 2009)

اعتبر الامارات الدولة صاحبة اعلى مرتبات للمهندسين الان في عز الازمة المالية فراتب المهندس الذي يملك خبرة 5 سنوات في الامارات راتبه يتراوح بين 5000$ الى 10000$ حيث يختلف حسب الاختصصات الهندسية


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عالمعلومات الحلوة
لأن المهندس يلي بيسافر برا بلده لازم يعرف الرواتب برا


----------



## adelthrwt (5 يوليو 2009)

حسبى اللة ونعم الوكيل


----------



## حيدر الموسوي (5 يوليو 2009)

راتب المهندس العراقي سنة 2009 في القطاع الحكومي عند بداية عمله اي لا توجد لديه خبر يقارب 400 دولار شهريا والقطاع الخاص يتراوح من 800 دولار الى 2000 دولار


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

سؤال لو سمحتم ما راتب مهندس خبرة 12 عام في السعودية - جدة


----------



## اسلام عزمي (6 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الرواتب مدي التفاوت فيها كبير جدا حتي داخل الدولة الواحدة , و هذا يعتمد علي مستوي المكان الذي تعمل به و كذلك علي امكانيات و مواصفات المهندس نفسه , وكله في الاول و الأخر توفيق و نصيب و رزق من ربنا ليس لنا أي دخل فيه , فقد تجد مهندس ممتاز و لكن راتبه لا يتعدي 20% من راتب مهندس أخر اقل امكانيات منه أو حتي مشرف أو مساح .


----------



## اسلام عزمي (6 يوليو 2009)

محمدالفرجاني2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> اما في ليبيا فتعتبر فترة مزدهرة بالنسبة للمهندسين اللهم لا حسد
> بالنسبة للمهندس اللي خبرته جيدة و مؤهلاته معقولة يتراوح المرتب من 1500 -3500 على حسب بعد العمل اذا كان في الصحراء او المدينة طبعا بعد الخبرة


 


1500 - 3500 بأي عملة


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (6 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة المهندس فى مصر :
المهندس حديث التعيين راتبه بالحوافزحوالى50خمسون دولار شهريا
اما بعد 8سنوات يكون 500جنيه مصرى اى اقل من 100 دولار 
هذا كله فى المجالس المحلية 
لذلك الرشوة على اعلى مستوى حيث يتحصل المهندس المرتشى كل يوم وليس كل شهر على 5000جنيه مصرى
المشكلة ان زوجته لا تقول له اتق الله فينا فنحن نتحمل الجوع ولا نتحمل حر جهنم
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
فانا مهندسة بالمجلس المحلى لبلدتى واعانى ليس من اهانة المهندس بسبب هذا المرتب الضئيل ولكن 
اعانى
من زملائى المرتشون 
لانهم يركنون الشرفاء على الرف دون عمل لمدة كبيرة (سنتين) حتى لا يظهر منهم احدفيلجأ المواطن اليه
الموضوع كبير ررررررررررررررر


----------



## رواء جمال (7 يوليو 2009)

أويد ماقاله الاخ نبيل احمد كمال بالنسبة للمهندس المتخرج حديثا فانا اقول عن معرفة اكيدة ان المهندس الذي له خدمة سنة واحدة بالمؤسسات الحكومية هو مايعادل ال550$ في الوزارات العادية اما في الوزارات السيادية مثل النفط والتعليم العالي والكهرباء فيرتفع بما يساوي 700$ وحاليا المهندس الحكومي الجديد افضل من االقطاع الخاص الذي يوظف مهندسين ذو كفاءة عالية


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً زملائي، ولكني أرى أن الموضوع قديم، وقد أخذ أكثر ما يستحق من النقاش..​ 
يجب أن يعلم الجميع أن الراتب في أي بلد كان أو في أي مؤسسة كانت أو في أي مهنة كانت يعتمد أولاً وأخيراً على مهارات المتقدم إلى العمل..​ 
أتمنى لكم جميعاً ولي معكم التوفيق لكل خير  ​ 
الموضوع للإغلاق 






​ 
:56:​


----------

